# Bequiet! Pure Power 530W und GTX 480?



## rEuber (28. März 2010)

Hallo. Ich habe vor mir bald eine neue Graka zu kaufen, vllt eine der beiden neuen nvidia modelle (470/480 gtx) oder hd 5850/5870. Meine Frage ist nun ob ich mit meinem Netzteil Bequiet! Pure Power 530W Überhaupt genug Power für die 480GTX habe (300W max!! °.°).

System:
Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4, 2x ddr3 1600 g.skill ram, AMD Phenom II 965 BE @ 4 ghz, 2x wd Caviar Blue 500gb, 2 DVD brenner und 6 Lüfter

Wenn ihr noch andere Angaben braucht, einfach fragen...ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

rEuber


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Das Pure Power hat schon genug Leistung für die GTX 480.
Aber ich würde keine GTX 480 kaufen, lieber dann eine GTX 470.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2010)

Oder doch lieber die HD5870 da leiser und eindeutig weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

die ist natürlich auch noch im Rennen, oder muss es Nvidia sein (wieso auch immer)?


----------



## rEuber (28. März 2010)

naja welche ich nehme muss ich dann noch entscheiden... ich danke euch erstmal für die hilfe


----------



## madmax4g (28. März 2010)

ich denke auch das dein NT das schaffen müsste..

wegenn der Graka >> ich würde dir zur Zeit noch eindeutig zur 5970 oder, wenn du Stromsparen willst, zur 5870 raten. Die gtx 480 bringt (zur Zeit) nur in  synthetischen Benchmarks wirkliche Vorteile (diese bringen dir in der Parxis allerdings nicht viel^^), die den mehr Aufwand von Stromverbrauch (unter Last bis zu 98W mehr als die 5970 (dual-gpu), >> 330W++), Wärmeabstrahlung (wird ca ~100°C heiß) und Lautstärke auch nur annährernd rechtfertigen. Der Hauptvorteil der gtx 480 (Tessellation) bringt bei akutuellen Spielen, aber auch sonstigen Anwendungen, kaum einen Vorteil. Wie es in 2 Jahren aussieht steht auf einem anderen Blatt..


Golem.de schreibt:
"Hat Nvidia nun die schnellste derzeit verfügbare GPU gebaut? Ja, mit  knappem Vorsprung. Ist die Geforce GTX 480 damit die beste Grafikkarte?  Mitnichten. Den oft nur geringen Vorteil in der Spieleleistung erkauft  sich der Anwender mit einer deutlich höheren Leistungsaufnahme gegenüber  der Radeon 5870, vor allem, wenn gerade kein Spiel läuft. Und wenn die  Stromrechnung sowieso egal ist, bleibt die Radeon 5970 mit ihren zwei  GPUs ohnehin die bei weitem schnellste Grafikkarte."

Diese, oder zumindest weitest gehend ähnliche, Einschätzung/Beurteilung habe ich auch noch auf mehreren anderen renomierten Inet-Hardware-Seiten gefunden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## rEuber (28. März 2010)

Joar stimmt schon ne 480 gtx soll sich kaum lohnen, steht ja auch im Sammelthread zu den beiden neulingen von nvidia...ich denke ich muss mich dann zwischen 5850, 5870 und 470gtx entscheiden...bin aber noch völlig unentschlossen, lautstärke is bei mir jetz kein faktor, weil ich hier noch nen prolimatech mk-13 habe  Der soll auch auf die 470 gtx passen, ich muss dann mal die preisentwicklung beobachten wenn die nvidia karten erstmal versandbereit sind. Danke für eure hilfe!

rEuber


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Pure Power hat schon genug Leistung für die GTX 480.


Nein, hats nicht.
Das ist einfach ein billigteil, das mit einer 400€+ GraKa zu kombinieren ist ziemlich dämlich.

Hier brauchts schon was richtig gutes, 550w reichen - wenn auch knapp (Ohne CPU OC!), hier muss es dann aber ein äußerst hochwertiges Gerät sein, ANtec Truepower New, 550W, Cougar-S, 550W würd ich zutrauen, mit dem Teil zu laufen, den meisten anderen nicht.

Alternativ ein gutes 650-750W Netzteil, z.B. Seasonic M12D/750 oder X-750.

Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein, dass so eine GTX480 bis zu 300W (und drüber!) verballert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, hats nicht.
> Das ist einfach ein billigteil, das mit einer 400€+ GraKa zu kombinieren ist ziemlich dämlich.


 
Hats doch, 530 Watt reichen für die GraKa, auch wenn das Netzteil dann sicher mehr belastet wird als bei einer 5870, aber die Leistung liefert es, habs ja auch schon in Kombination mit einer GTX 295 gesehen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein, dass so eine GTX480 bis zu 300W (und drüber!) verballert.


 
Öhm, lies mal die Tests. 
Die 302 Watt ziehts im absoluten Belastungstest, den kein User je machen wird. Selbst mit Furmark sinds weniger.
Und selbst wenn, ist immer noch genug Reserve da.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2010)

Bissl im watt wahn  äh GTX480 wahn^^

das müsste auch noch gehen wenn es günstig sein soll

Silver Power SP-SS650 650W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

das ist etwas schwach @12V
Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

sonst geht noch das 

AeroCool E85 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hats doch, 530 Watt reichen für die GraKa


Tu mal die Augen auf machen.

hat nämlich nur 420W auf +12V und das ist verdammt eng


----------



## poiu (28. März 2010)

joop 420W@12V und dann noch L7, mir wäre das zu eng


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tu mal die Augen auf machen.
> 
> hat nämlich nur 420W auf +12V und das ist verdammt eng


 
Ich würde es trotzdem ausprobieren, so oder so.
Dass es knapp ist, streitet niemand ab, dass es aber gar nicht geht, sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## rEuber (29. März 2010)

ich denke die 480 gtx wirds sowieso nich werden, entweder die 470er oder die hd 5870 also entspann dich stefan  Is mein netzteil wirklich so billig? hätte ich von bequiet! eigentlich nich unbedingt erwartet 

rEuber


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2010)

Die Technik des Pure ist für 300-400 Watt ausgelegt. Aber aus deinem quetschen sie 530 Watt raus, mit Komponenten, die das eigentlich nicht schaffen.
Die Pure Serie ist eben nur für Office Rechner gedacht, nicht für Gaming Systeme.
Wenn du ein anderes Netzteil haben willst, dann schau dir doch mal das Sharkoon Rush Power an.


----------



## rEuber (29. März 2010)

na das ja ne große ******* jetz xD...hab mir das vor 2 monaten geholt so flüchtig ohne nen research zu machen als ich meine neuen komponenten gekauft hab und jetz erklärt man mir, dass es für office pcs ist °.° 
@ quantenslipstream: ja guck ich mich mal um, was es da so gibt


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. März 2010)

Wenn ich hier einige Post lese, bekommt man echt graue Haare und würde die raus reißen am Besten, Na ja der Mensch ist ein Herdentier.

Das Pure Power ist garantiert nicht für Office PC´s gedacht.

Und es ist ausreichend um die Games zu zocken, bei OCCT möchte ich jetzt keine Prognose wagen, ich habe in meinen(ist zwar kein Pure Power) schon 2*GTX 260 eingebaut gehabt und dafür ist das nicht gebaut wurden und es lief tadellos, und 2*GTX 260+3,6g GHz Q6600 schlucken mehr als so eine GTX 480.

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2010)

Wie du es richtig erfasst hast hast du halt KEIN Pure Power, welches für die angegebenen 530W Leistung einfach nicht Designed wurde. Die Baugruppen sind am Ende. Es ist und bleibt ein  NT für den User mit wenig Anspruch .


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. März 2010)

Ich bestreite ja nicht das die selbe Qualität eingebaut wurde aber 1 GTX 260 der 1. Generation schluckt bei Vollast gute 200W, bei 2 verdoppelt es sich logisch weise, da sind wir schon bei 400W und dann noch der Q6600 der auch noch übertaktet war und das habe ich durch den OCCT jagen lassen, das was da raus kam ist jenseits von gut und böse gewesen, bei meinen wird garantiert, das die 12V Leitung mit 525W versorgen können.

Und beim Pure Power hat man zwar nur 420W auf den 12V Leitungen, aber eine GTX 480 schluckt auch weniger, beim übertakten wäre ich vorsichtiger, denn da wird das Ende erreicht sein irgendwann

Ich würde es erstmal probieren mit einer GTX 480 und wenn das Netzteil dann zicken machen sollte mir ein anderes holen.Aber es muss jeder am Ende selber entscheiden,

Achja nochwas das Pure Power arbeitet effizienter als meins, denn mein Netzteil bekam kein Bronze.

mfg


----------



## Dal604 (29. März 2010)

Um es kurz und knapp zu sagen: Ich stimme mit Stefan zu 100% überein, mit einer GTX480 platzt dir das Teil!
Eine GTX 470 geht wahrscheinlich, aber selbst das würde ich nicht riskieren.


----------



## rEuber (29. März 2010)

naja ich denk mit ner gtx 470 gibts da kein problem, das würde ich schon riskieren^^ gtx 480 ist seit post 14 oder schon davor total aus dem rennen, insofern verstehe ich nicht was es da noch zu kloppen gibt  Also dass mein nt für ne max 230W graka (470gtx) nicht reicht ist schon etwas abwegig oder nicht?

Ich danke euch soweit für eure hilfe, auch wenn die meinung ja letzten endes doch gespalten geblieben ist...

rEuber


----------



## moinmoin666 (29. März 2010)

nvidia empfiehlt auch eindeutig ein 600Watt NEtzteil für eine GTX480, wobei ich dir die Karte auch nicht nahe legen würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2010)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier einige Post lese, bekommt man echt graue Haare und würde die raus reißen am Besten, Na ja der Mensch ist ein Herdentier.
> 
> Das Pure Power ist garantiert nicht für Office PC´s gedacht.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du nicht gelesen? 
Das Pure ist nicht für die Leistung ausgelegt, auch wenns das vielleicht liefern kann, aber bei den Peaks, die die GeForce hat, wirds ein Desaster werden.
Man kann es ausprobieren, aber letztendlich ist der Kauf eines neuen Netzteils sicherer.


----------



## Bruce112 (29. März 2010)

1= fehler ist das man überhaupt ne 480 gtx ins betracht zieht 

2= ein pure power 530 watt würde reichen .480 gtx
100 % auslastung wirst du in normal betrieb nicht erreichen Cpu+GPU
Gamemodus auch nicht .

3=wenn unbedingt Nvidia dann den 470 gtx


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2010)

Wenn Nvidia, dann auf die Refresh warten.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. März 2010)

@quantenslipstream

Da gebe ich dir recht man kann es ausprobieren, Schäden sollte man nicht bekommen da das Netzteil ja auch Schutzschaltungen für solche Belastungen integriert hat, ja klar ist es sicherer ein stärkeres Netzteil dann zu kaufen.

Und da gebe ich dir auch recht, wenn Nvidia dann nur eine Refresh

Auch wenn der Threadersteller keine GTX 480 mehr haben will, wäre es doch mal ein Unterfangen.

@moinmoin666: Die Hersteller schreiben mit Absicht solche hohen Wattangaben vor, da bei den Netzteilen erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.

Aber das Netzteil würde die Belastung nicht durchhalten

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1573

ein Blender wie im Buche steht, dieser Chinaböller

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2010)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Das Pure Power ist garantiert nicht für Office PC´s gedacht.


Doch, ist es.
Für Game PC gibts bessere Geräte, vorallen die 400W Version und drüber sind einfach fürn Eimer - hier gibts wesentlich bessere und/oder günstigere Geräte.



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Und es ist ausreichend um die Games zu zocken, bei OCCT möchte ich jetzt keine Prognose wagen, ich habe in meinen(ist zwar kein Pure Power) schon 2*GTX 260 eingebaut gehabt und dafür ist das nicht gebaut wurden und es lief tadellos, und 2*GTX 260+3,6g GHz Q6600 schlucken mehr als so eine GTX 480.


Schön, das sagen einige auch von ihren Huntkey made LC-Power.
Was sagt uns das jetzt?!

Wenig bis gar nichts?!

Und warum vertedigst du hier so verbissen die Lowest Cost Schiene von BQT?!
Zumal die ersten Versionen des PurePowers auch keinen PCie Stecker hatten, verschwörung?!


----------



## Bruce112 (29. März 2010)

Ich korriegiere mich selber mit der behauptung 470 gtx 

wenn man die test schaut dann kommmt bei 1920 +1200 auflösung beim zocken 

ziemlich in verzweifeln .

der 470gtx ist schlechter als 5850 ati


GeForce GTX 470 & 480 review

mit ocen ist der stark ,


Much like its bigger brother, the GTX 470 can overclock very decently. We fired off extra cooling by increasing fan RPM, voltage changes are not (yet) possible.


----------



## poiu (29. März 2010)

mal ein allgemeiner Tipp für die Zukunft egal ob ati, NV, Intel, AMD.... kaufe nie am ersten tag das neueste, ersparst die nerven und geld. 

Kennst denn begriff Bananen Technik, trifft zwar nicht immer zu aber leider oft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> mal ein allgemeiner Tipp für die Zukunft egal ob ati, NV, Intel, AMD.... kaufe nie am ersten tag das neueste, ersparst die nerven und geld.
> 
> Kennst denn begriff Bananen Technik, trifft zwar nicht immer zu aber leider oft.


 
Das Problem ist nur, dass es User gibt, die einfach nur "hab will" sagen, obs sies brauchen oder nicht, ist dabei zweitrangig. 

Öhm, ich muss mir die GTX 480 auch mal bestellen, mal sehen, ob mein Pure Power das schafft.


----------



## poiu (29. März 2010)

Über diese bin ich natürlich erfreut, wenn sie Technik auf mängel Prüfen  und dafür noch bezahlen  

Ich kann nur hoffen das der Hersteller diese kosten Ersparnis an mich mal weiter gibt, außerdem bekomme ich professionell geprüfte Hardware, ist doch auch was 


*lach*


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2010)

Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich Intel System gratis bekommen würde und nur den Strom bezahlen müsste.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (30. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> mal ein allgemeiner Tipp für die Zukunft egal ob  ati, NV, Intel, AMD.... kaufe nie am ersten tag das neueste, ersparst  die nerven und geld.
> 
> Kennst denn begriff Bananen Technik, trifft zwar nicht immer zu aber  leider oft.



ist doch bei den Spielen genauso, da wird man als Beta Tester  abgestempelt und darf auch noch zahlen 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, ich muss mir die GTX 480 auch mal bestellen, mal sehen, ob mein Pure Power das schafft.



Im 2D Modus klar, aber sonst könnte ein wenig eng werden deinem Netzteil




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schön, das sagen einige auch von ihren Huntkey made LC-Power.
> Was sagt uns das jetzt?!
> 
> Wenig bis gar nichts?!
> ...



Tja aber ich habe kein LC-Power und vergleiche nicht sowas mit einem be  Quiet

Verteidigen, weil die Netzteile als billiger Mist abgestempelt werden  und das sind die nicht, auch wenn ich einiges an der Reihe auszusetzen  hätte, aber da bin ich schon ein wenig verwöhnt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Pech kann man immer haben. Ich hab auch schon gute Enermaxen sterben sehen oder ein Corsair, das leine Leistung brachte und dafür ordentlich brummt.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Ich habe nur billig Netzteile sterben sehen. Ganze 2 Stück, eins hat sich mit einem sehr lauten Knall verabschiedet, weil es auf 115 Volt stand.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2010)

115Volt, für Watt brauchts Ampere...


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Sorry, es ist eben schon spät, und da merkt man nicht mehr so richtig wenn man Blödsinn schreibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Wieso 115 Volt?
US Netzteil in Deutschland angeschlossen? 
Geht doch garn nicht, oder?


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Das sind diese billig NTs wo man noch so einen roten Schalter hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Welche Marke wars denn?


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Auch irgendwas mit Power, welches genau weiß ich nicht mehr. Ist schon eine Weile her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Das mit "Power" kommt bei den Teilen immer drinne vor.
Xilence Silent Power
LC- Power
Tronje Supersilent Power
Rasurbo Low Noise Power
Sharkoon Rush Power


----------



## poiu (30. März 2010)

nur die ganz alten ( oder heute dann ganz üblen) haben ein Schalter,


----------



## rEuber (31. März 2010)

@ stefan:
P = U*I sagt aber auch aus, dass die Leistung sich auch durch ne hohe spannung auszeichnet nich nur durch die stromstärke (ampere). Oder seh ich das falsch? Stromstärek und spannung hängen zwar stark voneinander ab, aber die leistung ist letzendlich auch das produkt aus spannung UND Stromstärke...


----------



## schlappe89 (31. März 2010)

Bevor es in die Physik abdriftet lieber mal nen praktischen Tipp.
Wenn man schon eine Highend Graka will, die viel Power braucht warum sollte man dann am NT sparen? Altes NT verkaufen (30 Euro) neues kaufen (80- 150 Euro) und gut ist.
Ein Netzteil für 50 Euro mit 530W kann vielleicht ein Mittelklassesystem versorgen (machts bei mir) aber fuer Highend reichts nicht. Schon alleine weil du noch nen dicken Prozzi brauchst der die 480/470 befeuern muss. Ist schon recht hart an der Grenze würde ich behaupten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2010)

rEuber schrieb:


> @ stefan:
> P = U*I sagt aber auch aus, dass die Leistung sich auch durch ne hohe spannung auszeichnet nich nur durch die stromstärke (ampere). Oder seh ich das falsch? Stromstärek und spannung hängen zwar stark voneinander ab, aber die leistung ist letzendlich auch das produkt aus spannung UND Stromstärke...


 
Die Spannung ist doch vorgegeben, die kann sich nicht ändern, eben 12 Volt.
Mehr Leistung erziehlt man nur, wenn mehr Strom aufgenommen werden kann und da hakt es eben bei einigen Netzteilen, die zwar laut Aufkleber soviel aufnehmen könnten, aber es wegen der schlechteren Komponenten nicht können oder eher versagen.


----------



## rEuber (31. März 2010)

auf allen leitungen sinds nur 12 volt? das wusste ich gar nich...


----------



## rEuber (31. März 2010)

Hat jemand ne idee, wo man am besten so nen netzteil verkauft? Einfach in die ecke und nen neues kaufen wär meiner meinung nach keine option...


----------



## GTA 3 (31. Mai 2010)

Oder du kaufst dir eine HD5870!  Ich habe auch einen Pure Power 530 Watt Netzteil und wollte mir eigentlich eine GTX 470 holen aber werde doch noch zur HD5870 weichen da mein Netzteil "sicher" dafür langt. Der Pure Power ist leider nicht Leistungstark genug weil es eigentlich nur ein 420 Watt Netzteil ist. Die restlichen 110 Watt werden rausgequetscht! Darauf habe ich leider beim Kauf nicht geachtet. Weiß einer ob Amazon dies umtauschen würde ?  Dann würde ich mir lieber ein Straight Power 550 oder 600 Watt von Be Quiet holen oder eher ein 600 Watt von Cougar oder Cosair.


----------

